

Over 10,000 websites 'blackout' Congress in protest of NSA surveillance laws - randomname2
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/29/congress-nsa-website-block-patriot-act

======
cognitvesystem
Gov vs american; american win! ofc,10 is greater than 1 its logic !

